# Enjoy Warbird videos and photos?



## Fight2FlyPhoto (May 25, 2013)

Greetings! My name is Jason and I just stumbled upon this place while looking up information about the Grumman F8F Bearcat and thought I'd join. Seems like a great hangout and perhaps some folks will enjoy some of the eye candy I enjoy weekly living next to two incredible collections of flying WWII aircraft. I'm very happy to say that I have perhaps the greatest collection of video of some of the rarest WWII aircraft in the world. But before I get to all that, since it is the Bearcat that brought me here, let me share a fun time that was had last weekend with Historic Flight Foundation's F7F Tigercat and F8F Bearcat display at Paine Field's Aviation Day celebration.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F3a_o7oIiY_

Enjoy, and I'm looking forward to chatting with you folks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 25, 2013)

Very nice, welcome aboard Jason!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jason, and I absolutely love the Bearcat and the Tigercat! Thank you for sharing that sir!


----------



## Fight2FlyPhoto (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I've got a few computer problems right now and have to use my iPad, but once things are back to normal I will begin posting and sharing some of the fun photos and videos I have. Until then, here's a fun shot I got of Flying Heritage Collection's B-25J Mitchell. This is one of their newest additions, being added Spring 2011. It's been painted to represent an aircraft which flew 115 missions with the 490th BS in Burma. Specifically, this aircraft was chosen to represent an aircraft which director Steven Spielberg's father worked with during his time during WWII.
This aircraft is jaw-dropping in person as it is the most accurately restored WWII bomber flying today, from oxygen tanks to even an authentic manual hanging off the Norden bomb sight and even a working astro navigation system next to the copilot,s head.
This shot was taken back at the beginning of the year as they were wrapping up the annual on the bird.





IMG_9035 by fight2flyphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2013)

Welcome from down under Jason!


----------



## Procrastintor (May 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum but a word of caution: we do not allow advertising on here. If you contribute to the forum with discussion, etc, we have no problem. But to just blatantly advertise is a no-no. Ask the Mods before any posting of selling of merchandise.


----------



## Fight2FlyPhoto (May 26, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum but a word of caution: we do not allow advertising on here. If you contribute to the forum with discussion, etc, we have no problem. But to just blatantly advertise is a no-no. Ask the Mods before any posting of selling of merchandise.



I don't believe I had any mention of selling anything, actually, but good to know, I guess. Does a watermark cause problems?


----------



## Njaco (May 27, 2013)

Not at all. I was just posting that because - to be honest you came with a username that could be mistaken for a business and several links in your post.  No problems at all - just if anybody wants money for stuff, its verboten! 

Love the pic of the B-25! Very cool!


----------



## evangilder (May 27, 2013)

He's good, Chris. I know you from the Fencecheck forums, Jason. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Fight2FlyPhoto (May 28, 2013)

evangilder said:


> He's good, Chris. I know you from the Fencecheck forums, Jason. Welcome aboard.


 Thanks Evan! Man, I feel bad for having not visited Fencecheck in such a looooooong time. I blame Facebook.  



Njaco said:


> Not at all. I was just posting that because - to be honest you came with a username that could be mistaken for a business and several links in your post.  No problems at all - just if anybody wants money for stuff, its verboten!
> 
> Love the pic of the B-25! Very cool!



Understood... and my username is actually part of my business name, however, I have a severe case of CRS (can't remember stuff), and this is my SN for all the other forums I'm a part of. And no worries, I intend only to share my images and videos and will not advertise any merchandise. If folks are interested in seeing all that goes on in my area, FB in particular is the place to go.


Now to Forum questions from the noob.... with the show season starting already, I would like to know how you would prefer I present the upcoming events. Is it prefered to have one thread that just coveres Flying Heritage Collection events and one for Historic Flight Foundation and post everything there, or a new thread for each show? Would those best be shared in the Events forum? Between now and fall I have some 15-20 events I'll be covering.

Also, having access to all the great warbirds found at this single airport, I'm always happy to take requests for reference pics for modelers. 

Anyway, thanks again for the welcome! I got my graphics card replaced so I can finally catch up on my photos and videos and start participating here a bit more.


----------

